# The dilema of buying online post season, preownedbikes.com



## brownhunter (Feb 17, 2004)

*The dilemma of buying online post season, preownedbikes.com*

I didn't know where else to put this question, so I thought the Litespeed and board was a good place.

I've never ridden a Lightspeed, they're generally expensive and there aren't too many dealers around, but they've certainly caught my eye. 

If I see a good deal on preownedbikes.com or their store on Ebay for a used/good condition 2005 Vortex complete bike, do I blindly go for it if I think the frame would suit me, or should I really go to a bike store, and pay 2-3k more ultimately, with a chance to test ride and support the LBS too (which isn't a bad thing)...

I'm at the point now, where I know exactly which components I want.. seat, wheels, handlebars, etc. I have no problem changing them around either. The only question is the frame... 

I've been riding for almost 2 years now with a Trek 2200 (2004) with upgrades to the pedals, wheels, brakes, seat, etc. It's aluminum with carbon seat stay, nicely built, and have had no problems with it and have grown well with it. I can go very fast, climb well with it, and feel at home decending mountain curves too. Sprinting well into the 30s is doable too, etc etc.

I've got about 3,000 miles on it so far and absolutely love riding. I just completed my first charity ride this past weekend too for the Tyler Hamiltion Foundation on a northern California ride (was awesome to ride with Tyler riding for 2 days ++120 miles and being able to keep up with the big dogs on the ride fine.) My girlfriend found riding when I did, and we both are now roadies for life especially after this past weekend.

I'm a sucker definitely for better components. I like how my Ultegra system works, but druel for the jump to Dura Ace, with theoretically snappier shifting and braking. I hate cheaper component bikes, where the braking is squishy and the shifting is DOA.

That being said, it's time to venture into a more "chic" and lighter frame, and try carbon or titatanium. I like the idea of Titanium and a bike that will last a long time and not wear down. I like long rides, etc. and do rides with significant climbs here in Northern CA. Now that I know I'm going to ride all the time, the cost is justified for a better bike.

Has any one else bought a bike completely online, without having ridden it or a similar build up of it? Is this wise? Seems like if I didn't like the bike, I could alway resell it. Vortexes, etc.. seem to have great resell values. I don't consider myself a noob to riding or parts, but it seems *weird* just to have faith in a frame I've never tried.

-Hunter


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

*Same dilemma here*

I have been researching Ti bikes intensively for the last month or so and have checked out the bikes on preownedbikes. Problem with them is that there just aren't that many there for me (5' 4" female) and the ones that are potentially in my frame size have too much equipment on them that is wrong for me (crappy headset, handlebars too wide, stem too long, wheels just not what I want) that I'd have to replace. And they only sell them as-is.

I've narrowed my bike search down to two bikes: one of which my regular LBS sells (Merlin), and the other that I'd buy online (Litespeed) and have to swap out some stuff at my expense. At the price the bike online is being offered, I can't blame them. If my LBS can get me exactly what I want as far as components, wheels, etc. I'm willing to pay a bit of a premium for that. Not $1000 extra, but a few hundred, yes.


----------



## carb850 (Oct 7, 2005)

I just purchased a Litespeed off the web (pictured in it's own thread) and went through the same delimea. I want to support the local bike shops but honestly all they are intersted in pushing is Trek bikes equiped with Shimano components. Nothing wrong with either, but if you want something different they are little to no help. So, when I ran across a good deal on a Litespeed frameset online I went for it. Two things that I worried about buying online were sizing and servicing.

Sizing, I think I got more information online than I have seen given at the area shops. Generally sizing includes you standing over the top tube to check for clearance.  

Service is/was a bigger concern. I would happily purchase my component group locally but I have a strong suspecion that I will get a MUCH better deal online. I will check both though. What I ultimately came up with is building and servicing it myself. This way I do not have to settle on what they are comfortable with but rather what I want.


----------



## twowheelstex (Sep 7, 2005)

*litespeed*

I bought a litespeed solano a few months ago through coloradocyclist and I have no regrets. It is a smooth Ti ride with ultegra 10.


brownhunter said:


> I didn't know where else to put this question, so I thought the Litespeed and board was a good place.
> 
> I've never ridden a Lightspeed, they're generally expensive and there aren't too many dealers around, but they've certainly caught my eye.
> 
> ...


----------



## bob338 (Apr 11, 2005)

i bought a 2004 vortex from preownedbikes a few months ago. it was built with campag chorus, with a reynolds ouzo pro fork and was $2800. i had to beg dave, the sales manager to hold a frame in my size to build to my taste. it took a couple of months, but eventually he called and asked how i wanted to build it up. 
before i bought the bike, i rode around half a million bikes and found the vortex the best fit. i thought the local bike shops here(san francisco) would give me crap for buying from someone else, but noone has. i even told one guy i just wanted to try out a bike i was planning to buy online and he still let me ride it for an hour and talked to me for another hour about his vortex! that's probably quite an anomoly, but it happened. 
and for what it's worth, before i bought my bike, i was certain i wanted a trek 5.2, then a LS tuscany, then a serotta, but finally settled on the vortex. it just fits me perfectly. i'm sure everyone will agree that it's a BAD idea to buy a $5k bike without riding that exact bike in that exact size beforehand. 
the other thing you should consider is that once you buy the bike, noone else can register it with LS, so the warranty is gone and the bike is instantly worth alot less that you just paid. and with the 2006 vortex being such a different design, i'll bet 2004 and 2005 models will lose a little value. 
anyway, good luck and if you have any questions about this specific, don't hesitate to PM me. 

ps--go with campag!!


----------



## vibiker (Oct 14, 2003)

*warranty warranty warranty warranty warranty*

Another really great thing with POB is that you get the "new frame" warranty. This is a great benefit, especially since I just had to exercise it:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=43943

Yes, even Ti frames break.


----------



## vinnykdx (Feb 5, 2005)

Last year I purchased an '02 Tuscany with full Dura Ace from Pre Owned Bikes via E-bay. I couldn't be more pleased. I wasn't sure if the 57cm frame would fit since I had only ridden compact geometry bikes. I'm 6' tall, avg. torso, legs, and arms. Feels like the bike was built for me. You won't be sorry if you go with Dura Ace, much smoother than Ultegra. If you buy from Pre Owned Bikes pay attention to the description " like new" etc. My bike was listed like new and it was perfect. Better than anything I've seen hanging in a bike shop. I added up the price of the components and it was more than I paid for the whole bike. Free Ti frame? I'd call that a great deal. I love the ride of the Ti over aluminum. It seems to absorb all the little bumps that aluminum seems to amplify. If you do buy online I'd say Pre Owned Bikes is as good as it gets. If my bike was ever stolen I would be right back on E-bay lookin' for another Pre Owned Litespeed.


----------



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

in case you didn't know, preownedbikes.com is run by Litespeed.


----------



## vibiker (Oct 14, 2003)

groundzero said:


> in case you didn't know, preownedbikes.com is run by Litespeed.


...and that is why you get a new frame warranty when you buy a used bike from them.


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

Yup, I have bought a quintana roo from preownedbikes.com, great service. They are owned by ABG, which owns Merlin, litespeed, quintana roo, and real design. They were great, answered all my questions, great products. They don't have all old stuff, also some NOS, I got my QR like that, NOS.


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm glad I went through a dealer - I would have gotten a bike too big for me. I rode 58cm bikes with Fuji and Felt, but I could have gone slighly larger had it been available. I was going to buy a 59cm Litespeed online - thank God I didn't! I really needed the 57cm. Everything is different...


----------

